# Feuille de Brick or Phyllo



## karonadams (Apr 5, 2013)

So, I saw some folks chatting here about phyllo and decided to jump in. I have been looking for good ways to make Ice Cram Cones. I LOVE making Ice Cream at home in summer. always a touch of a let down when I have to put it in a store bought cone. so, I have been hunting other ways to serve it. In my searches I saw a reference to Feuille de Brick. having never heard of it, I started looking deeper.

WOW, how simple! I don't think I would EVER be able to bring myself to purchase this because it is SO simple to make. and, making your own would offer ways to make any shape.

I have been planning a batch of Baklava soon and making my own Feuille for the pastry would be PERFECT!

when I saw demos of this pastry the first time, one thing came to mind. remember in elementary school, when we put glue on our fingers, let it dry, then peeled it away to reveal a perfect copy of our prints? yeah, that is what this reminds me of doing!

Peeling it off the skillet and buttering generously. what a NEAT cool thing!!

What is the basic difference between Feuille and Phyllo? is it a different type of grains? Just wondering.

finding this is a GodSend for me. I LOVE things like Enciladas and sandwiches and so on but, for medical reasons I have to keep my carbs low. this gives me a taste of breadiness with SO very little actual grain involved. it holds a food packet together nicely in just about any form, again, with minimal carbs involved.

and, the current gluten free phase, which, frankly, most people have NO idea what this is or WHY they are doing it except it is the 'ho' thing. OK. well, if nothing else, it has caused the gluten free section of every store to increase which offers many new and until now unheard of options for true celiac patients. that's is a great thing.

I know there is a way to use this preparation with rice flour & corn starch and that would be gluten free. Is it something like that which divides Feuille and phyllo?


----------



## pastrycooklife (Jun 2, 2015)

well to answer your question Phyllo and feuille de brick are two completely different kinds of doughs the process of making them is different. feuille de brick is slightly thicker and has a more elastic feel to it. in a recipe where you might use one brick sheet you might need 3-4 phyllo sheets. brick dough also folds a lot easier and does not crack as much as phyllo would. and phyllo dough absorbs fat better that is why it is so perfect for baklava because it absorbs all the fat. also when you work with phyllo it will be in its raw form before baking and in the process of making brick dough you (as you mentioned) cook it on a hot skillet and peel it off which again makes it a.. for lack of a better word sturdier product to work with.


----------



## karonadams (Apr 5, 2013)

I did notice that it was quite sturdy when you peel it. but, that is, I found, to a degree a function of the cook. I can peel it as soon as it 'sets' and it is very flexible. allowing it to sit and cool untended, and it becomes VERY brittle. if you leave it to completely cook, it becomes brittle.

It feels like Feuille is about half cooked when you peel it, or, when you peel it at the first opportunity. that, after brushing with butter, makes the sheet very flexible and tough.

I am also a hobbyist spinner and weaver. this reminds me of working with Flax. you can warp your loom with Flax (linen) yarn and while weaving, the loom will cut RIGHT through the yarns. UNLESS you keep the flax yarn wet. Flax is extremely tough when wet. I have noticed a similar thing in Feuille. when buttered immediately, it is flexible and tough.

I made some last weekend, then wrapped them with meat and cheese and cooked off in a skillet. as it cooked off, the feuille became crisp and finished cooking, bringing the first browning to the pastry. of course, all of this is just my observation and experimentation. I am nowhere near an expert on this or anything.

What I would like to know is, what is the composition difference? Feuille seems, most often, to be equal parts flour & water with salt for flavor. this looks really versatile ad I can imagine all sorts of flavors being added via juices or other ground spices. Leaving that aside, what are the ingredients for phyllo?


----------



## Garibaldi (May 14, 2019)

karonadams said:


> So, I saw some folks chatting here about phyllo and decided to jump in. I have been looking for good ways to make Ice Cram Cones. I LOVE making Ice Cream at home in summer. always a touch of a let down when I have to put it in a store bought cone. so, I have been hunting other ways to serve it. In my searches I saw a reference to Feuille de Brick. having never heard of it, I started looking deeper.
> 
> WOW, how simple! I don't think I would EVER be able to bring myself to purchase this because it is SO simple to make. and, making your own would offer ways to make any shape.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garibaldi (May 14, 2019)

How sad that someone who has medical problems with carbs should be so unsympathetic and denigrate those that have problems with gluten .
There are a lot of people who though not coeliac have bad indigestion, swollen joints , dizziness, diorrhoea or vomiting
when eating gluten. One explanation is that gluten pierces the gut and mimics cells around the body.Their lives and eating possibilities are greatly helped by the gluten free products in shops. 
I have often suggested to friends that complain of indigestion to go gluten free. Generally their symptoms are alleviated
by doing so and thus have no need of medication.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

The "brick" I've worked with is Moroccan, also known as "warka"..a real PITA to make.
Fascinating watching it being made on the streets there though! 
Used for pastilla/bastilla.
Typically made with a strong/high gluten flour.
If you need a "sans gluten" wrap/shell, could you not use Vietnamese style rice sheets?
Soak in tepid water, semi-dry, place on a cone form & deep fry at a lower heat until slightly browned & crispy.


----------

